# RFI: internet site for info on working in the EU



## brob (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello, brob here. I (American) recently married an Italian and have applied for my PdS - I have the receipt from the immigration office.

My wife and I are open to moving around Italy and to other EU countries to find work. I am looking for an internet site that can tell me what additional paperwork/activities I need to complete in order to work in each of the different EU countries - once I have received the PdS. 

I think this extra information will be good to include on any cover letters I send out to companies. I can explain my situation: married with PdS and the additional steps I need to complete to get set up in another EU country.

If anyone has a good internet site I can visit or has some other documentation that I can review, then I would greatly appreciate it.

brob


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Your PdS is only good in Italy. Residence permits for foreigners are national.

If your wife decides to relocate to another country in Europe then you can (must) accompany her, and then you can apply for another residence permit which also provides permission to work. For purposes of a CV you could add something like "available to work in any EU or EEU country, or in Switzerland," assuming your wife is willing to relocate.


----------



## brob (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info BBCWatcher. In my search this morning I have found a couple of links but cant post for the time being. I will update this link later when I have greater access. 


Brian


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I should elaborate on that "must" condition. I assume you do not have an EU, EEA, or Swiss citizenship. Consequently your ability to live and work in the EU/EEA/Switzerland is contingent on your citizen-spouse. She has the right to live and work in any of those European countries, and she has the right to bring along her spouse to co-reside with her.

Both of you have the obligation to get residence permits, which are administered nationally.

I used the word "must," but that's not strictly true. The other option is you could live in the U.S. Presumably that's not what you both want to do.

Anyway, legally speaking your wife is controlling. You go where she goes -- if she'll have you  -- or you go back to the U.S. (where it's the other way around). If you can come to an agreement, great, but if you can't then her decision is the only one that authorities will honor. Capisce Lei?


----------



## brob (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks again BBCWatcher - we both had a good laugh reading your post and my wife is curiously empowered by her new-found role in our relationship!

Best regards.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

A few more points to give you the highlights (?) of marriage:

1. You have a widower's treaty right to stay in Europe after 12 months. That is, if your wife predeceases you (God forbid!), and assuming you had nothing to do with it (!), if you have been living in Europe for at least 12 months, and if you were married and living together when she died, you can stay (and work). In short, the EU doesn't kick "residentially established" foreign widows, widowers, and orphans out.

2. After 2 years of marriage if you are resident in Italy (3 if resident outside Italy), you can apply for naturalization as an Italian citizen by virtue of your marriage. The Italian government can (and does) take 2 years to decide on your application, so figure about 4.5 (or 5.5) years total. The day your first child together is born the initial waiting period is cut in half (to 1 year or 1.5 years). If you obtain Italian citizenship then you have independent EU status equal to your wife's. You must remain married and living together through the entire process.

3. You now have the option to file "married filing jointly" on your U.S. taxes. Otherwise, you will file "married filing separately" (or possibly "head of household," but usually not). The former would require your wife to share lots of financial information with the U.S. government, while the latter (MFS/HOH) do not. My recommendation would be to use MFS if your U.S. taxes are still zero, otherwise take a look at how much tax you would save with MFJ versus MFS (or HOH). If it's a substantial amount, discuss the issue with your wife.

4. If you give your spouse more than $139,000 per year (tax year 2012), you have to pay U.S. gift tax. That amount does not include household expenses you might be bearing.

Hint #1: If you're lucky enough that the gift limit matters, you should pay as many of the household expenses as possible.
Hint #2: If you're lucky enough to be able to give your wife such large amounts of money, it's often a good idea to do it.


----------



## brob (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks again! This is all very useful information - especially the tax info!

brob


----------



## brob (Jan 28, 2013)

BBC Watcher, a couple of quick questions for you...

My wife and I are planning a trip to the US to visit my relatives and family for a couple of weeks...this is the 2nd time we have traveled to the US, but the first time as husband and wife....

do we need to bring anything with us as we pass through immigration? (Italian marriage certificate...)

does she still go through the non US side? or do we go together through the US side? She does not have a US passport and we have not registered the wedding yet in the US...

Any thoughts would be much appreciated...

Brob


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

No, she would just enter the U.S. as she normally does for a two week tourist visit, with or without you. Per usual before she leaves she'll need to apply for ESTA online if she hasn't already. (I assume she's an Italian citizen and thus eligible for ESTA in lieu of a visa to visit the U.S.)

Where would you "register" the wedding in the United States? The U.S. does not have marriage registration. (The U.S. is not Italy.) States and localities record marriages that are conducted in their jurisdictions, but you got married outside the U.S. If you're thinking of sponsoring your wife for a U.S. green card, and thus you need to provide USCIS with marriage documentation, that's only necessary if you intend to settle in the U.S. together.

Ask U.S. Customs and Border Patrol which line you should use. (There's normally someone on hand in front of the desks who you can ask.) Tell him/her you're a married couple with one U.S. citizen and one nonresident alien. They'll probably direct you both to the U.S. citizen line.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## brob (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks again BBC Watcher, your input is really valuable to us both...one final question for you...like others on this forum, I am waiting for my PdS. We are planning to travel through London on our way to the US next month...and then we will return to Italy after our visit. Should I wait for the PdS or travel without it? I would prefer to have it with me, but will the receipt be sufficient?


----------

